# Jackson Hero looking for lost owner on Big Thompson



## Duckins (Nov 7, 2008)

Pulled a Jackson Hero out of the Big T today. No name, no fricking float bags. Wants to go home. Call me if he's yours...303-819-9734.


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

u still have it??


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

if they leave it too long, I need a less abused creeker...


----------



## Duckins (Nov 7, 2008)

Sorry, Jake, got it back to its owner a while ago. Funny tho, it may still be available... somewhere on the Poudre...

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f16/lost-boat-39029.html


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

Great, it's in the right hands then, glad to hear! Especially lucky to have no more missing boaters. Hopefully ne'er will I be the missing boater.


----------

